# Chili and Pumpkin Stand



## vipgraphx (Mar 6, 2012)

Stopped by the chili and pumpkin stand and took some pictures and picked up some chili.

1)



trackter zoom cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

2)



pumkinbsdketcropped2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

3)



chilies cropped by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


4)



truckcropped3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## maybeshewill (Mar 6, 2012)

My favorite is the second one. Mainly for the balance of colour and composition. 

The composition in the first doesn't do a whole lot for me, quite busy. The third one is kinda kool, but man those red chili are bright, and it's all I can seem to look at in the photo. 

Fourth is kool also.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

#3 is the only one that looks real.. and has accurate color. All of the rest are overprocessed... and bad tonal choices made... especially #4!


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> #3 is the only one that looks real.. and has accurate color. All of the rest are overprocessed... and bad tonal choices made... especially #4!



Thanks for your opinion. I had no intention when processing them I would go for the "real" look. Just like sepia, bw, vintage, cross processed, etc... This is a way to bring out a different look to the photos that I felt suited them. I have been waiting to find an old truck like this that I could give the HDR treatment to and bring out the rusted metal and textures in. You may not like it in which case no problem and to each his own.

I really don't see these as over processed just a different look. 

This is over processed.







 Thanks again for taking the time to comment.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 6, 2012)

I really like #3. Can you play with the luminance and smoothing to make the basket less dark?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2012)

I think most HDR-type photos suck. But these are kind of fun and whimsical. I can actually get into this set...and again, I loathe this type of processing--usually. But not on these....I like the pumpkin tote, and the dried chili bundles, and that old Chevy truck. SO, I guess 2,3,and 4 I like!!!


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 7, 2012)

Love these! I don't think they are overprocessed. I think they are interesting. I would have them in my home. I love the colors, shapes, and textures- whimsical, like Derrel said.


----------



## briarder (Mar 8, 2012)

These are great !  I wish I could find more interesting scenes near me to inspire me to try more HDR. I guess I better do some research !


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the feed back!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm going to have to take a completely different approach than most of the prior comments. I happen to really like these images!  Really love them.  Great work IMHO.  I don't find them too busy--with this type of processing, I find the details fun to look at.  Just my $0.02, but I'd give them a big thumbs up.


----------

